# How to send-test lossless [HDMI, SPDIF]



## Ferather (Aug 3, 2021)

This is a simple guide to show you how to bitstream all modern formats using SPDIF, HDMI, or an HDMI extractor (HDMI  > Toslink), and Potplayer.




Firstly, please note, nearly all receivers don't support more than Dolby Digital Live, or DTS Surround in terms of Toslink (SPDIF).
Most devices with SPDIF can do at least 9mbps, which is 2x 192khz. Current standard is 125mbps.









						Potplayer - SPDIF [Microphone]
					

Watch "Potplayer - SPDIF [Microphone]" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						Potplayer Preset
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




Open Potplayer, F5 then reset, close it, double click the preset.reg, use WASPI when needed.

----

In general, nearly all media applications don't bother with format support checks, EDID data is also largely unused.
However, if you would like to add additional formats to SPDIF, just for cosmetics, you can do so.


----------



## Ferather (Oct 30, 2021)

DTS Trailers - Dolby Trailers - THX Trailers

Note FFMPEG is not strictly perfect at decoding or encoding with certain formats, you might prefer to set Potplayer to use other codecs.

https://www.mediafire.com/file/1jg71ub4xju9ijl/Potplayer_Preset.7z/file (enable bitstreaming).



Expect a Toslink module from 2008 to be 20-125mbps.

----

Check your receivers manual to see what formats the OEM-Device supports on SPDIF (not HDMI), if possible request a firmware update.


----------



## dododo (Nov 1, 2021)

Ferather said:


> DTS Trailers - Dolby Trailers - THX Trailers
> 
> Note FFMPEG is not strictly perfect at decoding or encoding with certain formats, you might prefer to set Potplayer to use other codecs.
> 
> ...


Why does my POT POWERDVD not support sound unbound


----------



## Ferather (Nov 1, 2021)

If you mean the DTS decoders, I think you need to use the Windows system, I am not 100% sure:


----------



## yunus11697 (Nov 2, 2021)

Ferather i have ht-j7750w and ı have dolby atmos, dolby access lisance but ı can't activated any apps if i select sizzle what is my problem can you tell me ?​


----------



## Ferather (Nov 2, 2021)

I am not sure, this is not really the correct thread, but no bother. I had a quick look at the unit, and cannot find any Atmos support, regardless it sounds more like the app is the problem.
You will be better off asking this question with your own thread, I have not got an Atmos system, nor do I use the Dolby access app, I am sorry.

If I remember correctly, there is Digital Plus and TrueHD, then Digital Plus and TrueHD with Atmos (pretty much the same for DTS, X).
Unless the Access app directly uses Atmos (the metadata not the enhancer), its for PCM (speakers-headphones).

----

How Do Dolby TrueHD and Dolby Atmos Differ? | DTS:X: what is it? How can you get it?












						Dolby Atmos - SPDIF
					

Watch "Dolby Atmos - SPDIF" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## yunus11697 (Nov 5, 2021)

Thanks for the answer


----------



## Ferather (Nov 11, 2021)

Potplayer Preset
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## Ferather (Nov 20, 2021)

I noticed some info from the Microsoft site (see here), that was not present in my registry, apparently Windows does not add it.
The changes may be cosmetic, I don't have a DTS:X receiver. Use 'ExecTI' to run 'regedit', then import.



Right click and edit the .reg file to view it first.

----

Doesn't seem to do much on SPDIF, unlike the Dolby Unlock (see image 2).


----------



## GNKyrios (Dec 15, 2021)

Not sure if this is realted or not, but since optical is pretty much obsolete now, does windows support in any way, or any app that can send audio through hdmi? something to simulate or replace ARC on PC? like to use an hdmi cable just as a audio cable.

The industry is too focused on TVs and hdmi with arc/earc, for pc is either regular analog cables (with a 5.1 or 7.1 system), or optical cable. I been trying to get the modified realtek drivers to work with my sony 5.1 soundbar with no luck yet. Is there any way to just buy the dolby encoder/decoder? since most realtek chips support 8ch.


----------



## leveltrauma (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm really comfortable in using the optical out in every scenario. Maybe the Philips standard behind is a bit obsolete of course but here in that board section you will find drivers which can do both hdmi or optical spdif out.
Btw. when you have i.e. native DTS content as audio you only need to configure your player to bitstream/passthrough the audio track from your media file. Your decoder knows what to do with it.
How did you configure your Player?

For special situations you can use the modified drivers i.e. like me using non DTS Audio Files and want to to hear it from the entire 5.1  system, not only 2 channels.


----------



## GNKyrios (Dec 15, 2021)

leveltrauma said:


> I'm really comfortable in using the optical out in every scenario. Maybe the Philips standard behind is a bit obsolete of course but here in that board section you will find drivers which can do both hdmi or optical spdif out.
> Btw. when you have i.e. native DTS content as audio you only need to configure your player to bitstream/passthrough the audio track from your media file. Your decoder knows what to do with it.
> How did you configure your Player?
> 
> For special situations you can use the modified drivers i.e. like me using non DTS Audio Files and want to to hear it from the entire 5.1  system, not only 2 channels.


Im struggling with the modded realtek drivers, so far i only managed to show 5.1 dolby on settings, and confirmed my soundbar recieves dolby, but it only outputs as 2channels, and i have no way of configuring speakers or anything, just that the output is in dolby. Doing the dolby encoder test in settings works correctly, using a dolby test video doesnt use 5.1 ch, but the soundbar still recognizes the signal as dolby. Only 1 or 2 of the options on the APO driver activates dolby on settings, but with the same results. Im kinda losing hope, and im looking into buying a soundcard but even with one im reading there are many issues, or sound cards that doesnt support dolby.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 16, 2021)

I answered your main question in your thread, but to answer your question on optical, optical is not obsolete, that would be like going back to wired land line internet and phone.
Instead its a little underused, it can be directly transported to an HDMI interface as its just a connector and cable, its also faster than HDMI and goes further.

Even with SPDIF driving the Toslink, I can send all formats, even with a Realtek ALC 889, from 2008. You just need the right settings.
In terms of EDID on SPDIF, on Windows you simply add the formats to the registry, and it works in the same way.

Toshiba, who designed all the audio optical connectors, also provide the SMI connector, duplex (in-out) 250mbps.


----------



## leveltrauma (Dec 16, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I noticed some info from the Microsoft site (see here), that was not present in my registry, apparently Windows does not add it.
> The changes may be cosmetic, I don't have a DTS:X receiver. Use 'ExecTI' to run 'regedit', then import.
> 
> View attachment 225865
> ...



FYI: I get the Dolby Part earlier - I thought this is the result in correlation with your driver but when you say it appeared after you added the DTS:E1/2 RegKeys I think that it has something to do with the other SPDIF "New Format" keys which you have shared in the other thread =)


----------



## Ferather (Dec 16, 2021)

The thread is open to all mods available on HDMI-SPDIF. Feel free to post here if you want, I made a few independent threads for this reason.
My driver thread was being populated by too much good info to get lost, plus I was going on a lot about non-driver topics.

xD


----------



## Ferather (Jan 3, 2022)

Potplayer Preset
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




@AudiophiIe, unlocking DTS:X HT on SPDIF on Win11, using the above, here.
Unfortunately it is still in development it seems (not working).


----------



## Ferather (Jan 31, 2022)

File update: Disable the audio device(s), in the settings panel first, then apply the .reg, then enable the device(s).


----------



## Metal-Tom (Jan 31, 2022)

Hi
I will test this new provided Audio-Formats in the next Days. Your both new Reg-Entrys are successfully imported. For this Test must stand a harman/kardon AVR355. 















I will share my Results here


----------



## Ferather (Feb 1, 2022)

If the unit supports the formats on SPDIF and the TOSLink module up to current specs, then it will work as it should, the same as HDMI.
OEM's should not only support the formats on SPDIF, but also advertise they do, and the TOSLink 2.0 speed.

In my opinion, OEM's should just go with the full 125mbps, and ignore lower modules.

----

My Z906 was programmed like my Realtek ALC 889, they both support 2x 192k with is just under 10mbps, the old standard is 3.1mbps.
This means they are both using the newer standard of TOSLink 2.0 modules, 125mpbs max, not 1.0 @ 3.1 mbps max.

If I send the Z906, 6 channel PCM, I hear only left right, and anything other than DTS Surround or Dolby Digital, makes noise.
The noise is different per file type, and identical to the noise I get with HDMI 2.0-TOSLink 2.0 to Z906.

Z906 can only decode the two older formats, due to programming, but does receive everything.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 1, 2022)

Metal-Tom said:


> Hi
> I will test this new provided Audio-Formats in the next Days. Your both new Reg-Entrys are successfully imported. For this Test must stand a harman/kardon AVR355.
> 
> View attachment 234769
> ...



As I've today's Afternoon been testing the Dolby-Access-App, the AVR355 shows as Output-Declaration "DD+"., but it does give Sound out over the connected Speakers (7.1ch). It's very important and amazing to me, to know about the Ability to play such Soundformats. But now I'm searching for a Splitter, which is takin' the full Range-Signal of Dolby Atmos and divides it into 2 different Streams: 1st: 7.1 ch out to HDMI 1 and 2nd the other Channels out to HDMI 2/S-PDIF Output. I've searched through the WWW, w/o Success


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2022)

I'm afraid I don't know much about splitters, its sounds more like you need a extractor that clones the signal and changes behaviour on one of the lines. It should be doable, in theory.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Feb 2, 2022)

Ferather said:


> I'm afraid I don't know much about splitters, its sounds more like you need a extractor that clones the signal and changes behaviour on one of the lines. It should be doable, in theory.



Then pls showme, how it could be the Solution


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2022)

As I said, I don't know of one off the top of my head, I was saying in terms of hardware-programming it can be done, I just don't know anything you can buy.


----------



## emanresu (Sep 23, 2022)

Bump!


----------

